# 90 deg Pivot Hinge Selection



## Scottlj (Sep 11, 2013)

Wondering what you all use for drop down hinges…

Next project coming up will be a shoe storage cabinet so the ugly rack in the bedroom can be disposed of.

My plan is a simple box with three shelves, but then use some face boards to go over each shelf's level, with a knob or cut out in the top to pull it down so it rests at 90 degrees. When this face front is hanging down, it won't need to bear any weight as nothing will be put on it, but the board itself will be a healthy 42" wide x 5.5" high. Still, not that much weight. I'm just not sure what a good hinge solution might be.

I'm looking at the following options:

This one seems overkill and expensive, but it's kind of the effect I'd like:
POJJO Hinges (expensive… $24 / pair)
http://www.homedepot.com/p/POJJO-90-Degree-Sturdy-Extend-Tip-Out-Hidden-Hinge-HG90-00100/203262152

http://www.hardwaresource.com/hinges/SPECIALTY+HINGES/Chest+Hinges+-+Box+Hinges+-+Lid+Supports/Toy+Box+Lid+Supports/Lid+Support+Hinge%2C+Up+Opening

http://www.vandykes.com/180-degree-leaf-support-hinge-bps/p/205316/

https://www.locksonline.com/buy/90-Degree-Pivot-Hinge-for-Writing-Bureau-80mm-Length-620.html

The reason the box will be so wide is so that it can hold five pairs of shoes side-by-side. The top will also have a hidden compartment that's 4" high and slide forward with horizontally mounted sliders and locked with hidden magnetic lock. The 42" is to accommodate what will be going into this compartment. The hidden compartment will be similar, but not exactly, like this design: https://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=IfJxK0HWiew

though this is irrelevant to the hinge issue.

Anyone use any of this hinge types or have a better hardware suggestion?

Thanks,
Scott


----------



## NoThanks (Mar 19, 2014)

Take a look at these.

http://furniturefromhome.com/products/17

http://www.hardwaresource.com/hinges/FURNITURE+HINGES/Desk+Hinges+-+Sewing+Machine+Hinges/Drop+Flap+Hinge%2C+Metal


----------



## Scottlj (Sep 11, 2013)

I'd looked at things like that and they seem like great, simple options.

My only concern is really weight as product descriptions don't seem to cover this.

Let's say my board is 42"x6" That's close enough to 48" to keep the math easy and just say it's 4 feet x 6 inches, which would be 2 boar feet. Using some online calculators for wood at maybe 6% moisture, that comes out to maybe 4 - 8 pound depending on if I use pine or oak.

So in your experience is this just easily handled by this kind of product? I just didn't want to accidentally order something that would be too light weight.


----------

